# R4DS Loader 1.10 released



## shaunj66 (Jun 20, 2007)

*R4DS Loader 1.10 released*

DLDI auto patching and bug fix added!











The R4 Team have released loader version 1.10. This version includes DLDI auto patching, meaning that you don't have to patch DLDI supported homebrew before copying it across to your memory card. The R4DS patches the homebrew on the fly. This version also fixes the recently (understatement) discovered problem with The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass 2MB flash save type. Congratulations to the R4 team for such a fast release!





			
				R4 Team said:
			
		

> 1) DLDI auto-patching
> 
> 2) Solved the 1111 and 1151 save problem.






Download


----------



## Alx (Jun 20, 2007)

Great news !
Could someone test the last version of PuzzleManiak and tell me if it's working fine or not ?


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 20, 2007)

coolio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 downloading now.


----------



## Harry Potthead (Jun 20, 2007)

N1ce! Let´s check it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But no new cheats?


----------



## KMC (Jun 20, 2007)

Sweet that was fast. Now all they need to do is make the spring loader better. I know it's not firmware related but that's the only thing they ever need to do.


----------



## SnickS (Jun 20, 2007)

Damn you shaumj66, you beated me in 3 min. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway, auto dldi patching is great, but there's still a bug in the AR part which will freeze the game (happens to me in MKDS), it has been there since versie 1.09. I hope that will also be fix'd in version 1.11


----------



## Costello (Jun 20, 2007)

looks like they had to rush this one out for the zelda game... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



where's my translation and download play fix!


----------



## iq_132 (Jun 20, 2007)

Here's an updated version of my patch program Patch

It patches the menu to work on m3dss hardware (or English to chinese and reverse)


----------



## ediblebird (Jun 20, 2007)

AWESOMENESS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEF- (Jun 20, 2007)

R4DS is the best flashcard ever, period.

Never seen so good support for a $40 product, ever. 

I still remember buying those crappy GBA flashcarts for $150 with almost no support at all


----------



## Rayder (Jun 20, 2007)

Good News!   It's great that the R4 team are always on their toes.  Now that's dedication.

I guess that 2meg save type for Zelda is because of how you can put notes on the map.....that's my assumption anyway.  Or maybe Ninty thought they could trip up flashcarts that way, who knows.


I didn't know there was anything wrong with Diner Dash......always worked fine and appeared to save fine for me. Hmm...


----------



## silentreapr (Jun 20, 2007)

wow, speedy patching. the support is very nice.


----------



## funem (Jun 20, 2007)

What I dont understand in if Zelda uses a 2mb save, how comes the R4 only creates a 512k save file ?


----------



## amrum (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow, kudos to R4 team ! xièxie


----------



## Shelleeson (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(iq_132 @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Here's an updated version of my patch program Patch
> 
> It patches the menu to work on m3dss hardware (or English to chinese and reverse)


you beauty. i couldn't get sim city working on my m3 firmware so i just used your patch the r4 and now it works.


----------



## jelbo (Jun 20, 2007)

Does 1.10 still crash with the ingame brightness adjustment AR cheat? 1.09 did, so I'm still using 1.08.


----------



## Wuschmaster (Jun 20, 2007)

wait, is zelda out?


----------



## DS64 (Jun 20, 2007)

woot, i used search and found the patcher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thx


----------



## DEF- (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(funem @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> What I dont understand in if Zelda uses a 2mb save, how comes the R4 only creates a 512k save file ?



Mb = Megabit
MB = MegaByte

1MByte = 8Mbit

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megabit


----------



## Sebokie (Jun 20, 2007)

512*8=4096
256*8=2048
2Mb=2Mbit=256KByte


----------



## funem (Jun 20, 2007)

Ah, I thought it was saying it needed 2mega byte, I already know about the Mega bit and mega byte thing.

Does that mean the other 512k saves the R4 creates for other games is alot bigger than needed then ?


----------



## iq_132 (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(funem @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Ah, I thought it was saying it needed 2mega byte, I already know about the Mega bit and mega byte thing.
> 
> Does that mean the other 512k saves the R4 creates for other games is alot bigger than needed then ?


Generally, yes.


----------



## Rayder (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah, that 2Mb tripped me up too.  Why do they still dork around with megabits?   Why can't they just use megabytes and drop the "bits" crap.  I've never understood that.  All it does is confuse people.   I mean, I understand the formula to translate megabits to megabytes, but still....why?!?

I'm sure there must be some kind of logical explanation for why they insist on using megabits on cartridges.  If anyone knows why, could they explain?


----------



## iq_132 (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Yeah, that 2Mb tripped me up too.Â Why do they still dork around with megabits?Â  Why can't they just use megabytes and drop the "bits" crap.Â I've never understood that.Â All it does is confuse people.Â  I mean, I understand the formula to translate megabits to megabytes, but still....why?!?
> 
> I'm sure there must be some kind of logical explanation for why they insist on using megabits on cartridges.Â If anyone knows why, could they explain?



It makes the cartridges sound like they hold more: "Bigger is better"


----------



## funem (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Yeah, that 2Mb tripped me up too.Â Why do they still dork around with megabits?Â  Why can't they just use megabytes and drop the "bits" crap.Â I've never understood that.Â All it does is confuse people.Â  I mean, I understand the formula to translate megabits to megabytes, but still....why?!?
> 
> I'm sure there must be some kind of logical explanation for why they insist on using megabits on cartridges.Â If anyone knows why, could they explain?



My guess is that selling something as mega bit will make people jump out and buy it only to find it one eighth the size they thought. There is no other explination I have ever come across other than to make it look bigger than it is to the ones who know nothing about the bits and byte thing.


----------



## Logan_ (Jun 20, 2007)

Is there anyway to disable the DIDI autopatching?, it messing my moonshell and emus from reading files off my slot 2 device  :'(


----------



## bobrules (Jun 20, 2007)

Woot that was fast update. Anyone tried the auto patch yet?


----------



## Mailenste (Jun 20, 2007)

Ok, here is the deal:

I use a M3 DS Simply, but cannot run Sim City DS or ZeldaH. So because of that I tried to patch the R4 firmware to make it run on my M3 DS Simply.

- So, I've deleted all files from my miniSD-card and only left the games.
- Drag & dropped all files from the 1.10 R4 firmware except the _DS_MENU.DAT file.
- Patched the _DS_MENU.DAT and moved the new file to the card.

But when I load up the DS, it gives me errors. Any help pls? Thx in advance!


----------



## iq_132 (Jun 20, 2007)

Are you using a Japanese m3?  If so, when it asks you, patch it for japanese


----------



## Mailenste (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(iq_132 @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Are you using a Japanese m3?Â If so, when it asks you, patch it for japanese


No, it's all English. If you may upload a perfectly patched .zip-file with all the files that should be on the miniSD-card, I would really appreciate that. I would tell you tehn if it works.


----------



## cory1492 (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Yeah, that 2Mb tripped me up too.Â Why do they still dork around with megabits?Â  Why can't they just use megabytes and drop the "bits" crap.Â I've never understood that.Â All it does is confuse people.Â  I mean, I understand the formula to translate megabits to megabytes, but still....why?!?
> 
> I'm sure there must be some kind of logical explanation for why they insist on using megabits on cartridges.Â If anyone knows why, could they explain?


Have a look at spec sheets for any flash chip (or for that matter memory IC's in general) - the actual chips that go inside of stuff - and you will see it's size is always first listed in bits. I suspect the reason being for continuing to use megabit as size standards in memory and things that use raw memory is the simple fact that the commercial industries have bastardized Meagabyte to mean 1000 bytes instead of 1024 as it should be. Besides, is it really that tough to divide by 8?


----------



## iq_132 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hmm.  I don't know then.  It seems to work fine for most, but not all.
Check your PM box.


----------



## Mailenste (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(iq_132 @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Hmm.Â I don't know then.Â It seems to work fine for most, but not all.
> Check your PM box.


Heh, it works now. The problem was there were only like 4 MB space left. Thank you, mate, but that was my mistake. Sry^^;
Really appreciate your help =)!


----------



## jimmyjam (Jun 20, 2007)

EDIT


----------



## iq_132 (Jun 20, 2007)

No problem at all.  I'm just glad you could track down the problem.


----------



## mag2005 (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks iq_132 for the patch.


----------



## mag2005 (Jun 20, 2007)

BTW, the new M3S firmware is out at gbalpha.


----------



## adgloride (Jun 20, 2007)

Great fast release.  I've had the R4 now for months, still can't complain.


----------



## amrum (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(mag2005 @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> BTW, the new M3S firmware is out at gbalpha.



Is the menu in Chinese or something ?


----------



## Euronymous (Jun 20, 2007)

All other flash carts should just go off the market. The R4 is the best, no question.


----------



## lpl (Jun 20, 2007)

thanks iq_132, English kernel patched and it works well on my Chinese R4DS


----------



## bobrules (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Alx06 @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Great news !
> Could someone test the last version of PuzzleManiak and tell me if it's working fine or not ?



works fine, the auto patch works


----------



## iq_132 (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(lpl @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> thanks iq_132, English kernel patched and it works well on my Chinese R4DS



Great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for telling me, I'll add it to my 'tested' list


----------



## superrob (Jun 20, 2007)

Yay auto-patching!
No more forgets about patching 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



R44EVER
Lol looks wierd.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 20, 2007)

I am using 1.08...
Castlenavia POR cheats doesnt work with 1.09 and also not with 1.10...

I have sent the R4 team about 7 mails no respond...

If you use infinite hp or infinite MP code in POR white screen apears and nothing happens....

I gues thats how the R4 team are...


----------



## Retal (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Kamui101 @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> I am using 1.08...
> Castlenavia POR cheats doesnt work with 1.09 and also not with 1.10...
> 
> I have sent the R4 team about 7 mails no respond...
> ...


No, I guess that's how YOU are. Cheating scum.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 20, 2007)

It's great to see the R4 Team still pumping out updates even though their product now probably has about 80% of the flashcart market...

Kudos to them!
- Sam


----------



## cheapassdave (Jun 20, 2007)

awesome. loving the r4, its cheap and the updates are still pumping


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Retal @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Kamui101 @ Jun 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I am using 1.08...
> ...


Hmm, its not even funny..
1st) I dont play Castlenavia, I was just testing arround, because most of the Flashcards has prob with Castlenavia

2nd) I use the old version cuz the new one has ONE bug, loading cheat in castlenavia. Even though I dont play it, its a BUG, and how do I know that there isnt more in the newer versions?

3rd) Havent had any problem with 1.08 just only with Zelda, which I don care at the moment cuz waiting for R4Team for more bug fixes.
(Oh i forgot final)
Final) I don cheat on games I play. Only needed to check Castlenavia to quickly playing the game through


----------



## gbaguy (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Kamui101 @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Retal @ Jun 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Kamui101 @ Jun 20 2007 said:
> ...



If you don't cheat and don't play POR then what difference would it make to you??  Especially since you said yourself that it's the only bug you're aware of or come across.  Why would you stick with 1.08 when there's 1.09 and now 1.10?  Makes absolutely no sense.  Unless, of course, you DO cheat and DO play POR, then it makes perfect sense.  I'm sure the R4 team have a million other things to worry about than someone trying to use a cheat in one particular game.


----------



## Covarr (Jun 21, 2007)

The news post a few days ago said that this update might have improved download play, or that might be in a future update. Does 1.10 in fact have improved download play?


----------



## 111111111 (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Retal @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> No, I guess that's how YOU are. Cheating scum.



No, it's the way R4 are, twat.


----------



## hankchill (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Retal @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Kamui101 @ Jun 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I am using 1.08...
> ...



Why the hostile attitude?

I'd say you're the scum for talking to someone this way. Someone innocently lets us know of a bug with the update and you have to bash him? Pathetic. People like you aren't welcome here.


----------



## brn (Jun 21, 2007)

Retal was obviously just messing around with the dude. There's a difference between that and bashing. So chill Hank, CHILL.

on-topic!
I'm also interesten in when the increased download play functionality comes around? Is the next version of the R4 software allready underway?


----------



## 4saken (Jun 21, 2007)

Probably. They still have to put in Costello's translations too.


----------



## hankchill (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(brn @ Jun 21 2007 said:


> Retal was obviously just messing around with the dude. There's a difference between that and bashing. So chill Hank, CHILL.
> 
> on-topic!
> I'm also interesten in when the increased download play functionality comes around? Is the next version of the R4 software allready underway?



Messing around or not, talking by text (whether it be email, message boards, etc) is the worst way to communicate. Besides, Retal's short and sweet message was not messing around; it's down-right mean. Someone could easily take offense to something even though the writer may not have meant it. It's all about the perception of the reader.

on-topic!
Well look at it this way: If the R4 currently has Zero download play capabilities, and they want to increate that, it will take some time. According to the post from Costello, that's all the info we have, so we won't really know for sure if an update comes 'round until it happens, or if someone gives more detail.


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Covarr @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> The news post a few days ago said that this update might have improved download play, or that might be in a future update. Does 1.10 in fact have improved download play?
> I don't think it does. They certainly wouldn't keep quiet about it if it did, with the Cyclo Evo getting so much attention right now.
> 
> I think they were planning to have more improvements in 1.10, but then the game of the year came out and it didn't work, so they had to rush out a fix.
> ...


R4 download play works with about two thirds of the games that have it.


----------



## Hairy (Jun 21, 2007)

I think Retal was kidding, but also defending the R4 team because it seemed like Kamui was making an unwarranted attack against the R4 team because they aren't 100% perfect with everything. Maybe he's just making a point that people shouldn't be asking for so much. Basically, beggers can't be choosers. Amirite?

Anyway, yeah I don't think the download play support has been updated for 1.10. Most likely that'll come in a later release. Also as Destructobot said, download play does work for a good amount of games! Just not all of them!


----------



## brn (Jun 21, 2007)

actually it has plenty of download play capability, it's really random. it sounded like they were making it but rushed out 1.10 just to get the sim city/zelda bugs fixed.

and about the "bashing" part... surely the word "scum" can't be taken seriously nowadays, retal made a good point while having a laugh by using typical film lines like "take that, you scum!". Message boards would be incredibly boring if it wasn't for those types who's only in it for the mysteriously sarcastic jokes.

if he was indeed a troll/flamer, calling him pathetic would've just made things worse.


----------



## Ad_Enuff (Jun 21, 2007)

The all new Auto patching DLDI works brilliantly!

Downloaded the new Lemmings DS v7 Full version, didn't need to patch a thing...

Simply copied the files across and selected the game and hey presto! It just works!


----------



## Fdr90 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi guys, I'm a new (italian) user!!
I think that this program is amazing but i've got a problem:
I follow the instructions that i found in the Read me file, that's it


			
				Read me file said:
			
		

> To use it, simply put your _DS_MENU.DAT in the same
> folder as patch.exe, run the program, and answer the questions.


When I type the file name the program immediatly get closed and if I put the file in the sd card and try to turn on my ds with my m3 in it it says that there's an hardware problem..

Please help me if you can (and sorry for my English 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 21, 2007)

The new M3 Simply loader (1.06) has been released. You don't need to bother with the patch.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=53545


----------



## bobrules (Jun 21, 2007)

I wonder if the M3 team just use  a similar patch.


----------



## Fdr90 (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Jun 21 2007 said:


> The new M3 Simply loader (1.06) has been released. You don't need to bother with the patch.
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=53545




Ok thank you!!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(gbaguy @ Jun 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Kamui101 @ Jun 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Retal @ Jun 20 2007 said:
> ...



Its because I dont know if there are more bugs in there.

@topic
I really like the new version with the autopatch. Gotta love it. *playing Zelda*

and yes you were right, why should I care bugs about cheats when I dont use them or when I dont play Castlenavia.

edit:

I have finally recieved a mail back,
they said they are going to check it


----------



## imgod22222 (Jun 21, 2007)

So you know.. .for POR and R4, you only need to enable all your cheats once, then save the game. All those cheats are part of things that are saved. So if you disable cheats and play POR after saving, you still have all the cheats.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Jun 22, 2007)

So I'm guessing the 2Mbit save types for games before Zelda in OfflineList are wrong, right? Right?! Confusing!!


----------



## arctic_flame (Jun 23, 2007)

No


----------



## nephdj (Jun 23, 2007)

the "zelda ds" by lupidan homebrew doesnt work on 1.10, sadly


----------



## Flyfishing (Jun 23, 2007)

QUOTE(nephdj @ Jun 23 2007 said:


> the "zelda ds" by lupidan homebrew doesnt work on 1.10, sadly


If I'm remembering the right homebrew, that was made before DLDI.  Someone would have to recompile it for it to work.

EDIT: Author's Homepage Yep, over a year ago that it was made.  DLDI has been around little more than 6 months.  I couldn't find any source on the page...Your best bet would be to contact the author and request that DLDI be added.


----------

